# Humic acid mixed with fas?



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I am going to put down my fas mix tonight so I can water it in tomorrow morning. I just got my humic/fulvic acid mix in and was wondering if anyone actually mixes this in with their fas application so it becomes less spraying. Any cons to it?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Well I tried it last night and got little black flecks of something floating around. Will try it again but mix in a different order


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

What type of Humic? What company


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Kelp4less extreme blend. Has humic, fulvic, kelp, and aminos


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The Humic from Kelp4less is not compatible with Ferrous Sulfate. It forms an insoluble complex with the Iron. I have used the straight Fulvic with Iron without problems.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> The Humic from Kelp4less is not compatible with Ferrous Sulfate. It forms an insoluble complex with the Iron. I have used the straight Fulvic with Iron without problems.


That's what I figured after trying it out on the backyard as second time changing the order I mixed everything together with.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

FAS and straight FS are hard products to tank mix. They are not chelated, so their tendency is to form insoluble complexes with a lot of products.


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

Hate to raise this from the dead, but if FS is chelated with say citric acid would it be possible to tank mix with soluble HA powder?


----------

